# Looking for Grass plant



## Galvatron898 (Feb 27, 2011)

So I don't think I'm ready to have live plants. Although I really like the look of a planted aquarium. I saw an aquarium online that had a bunch of artificial eelgrass,turtle grass,and surf grass and I thought it looked great! So I went searching for the grass and I find it but I have also read mixed things about putting silk plants from home decor stores in aquariums. I am worried about it. anyone have a good source to get silk or plastic tall grass type plants that are safe and aren't a small fortune?


----------



## Scyry (Dec 1, 2010)

Maybe Jungle Val or Corkscrew val?










Or are you looking for something smaller like Chain Sword?


----------



## Galvatron898 (Feb 27, 2011)

Jungle Val and Corkscrew Val both look great! where can I get them?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thought I would throw in vals are tall so they would do best in the background.The chain swords are short and more foreground use.


----------



## Scyry (Dec 1, 2010)

Galvatron898 said:


> Jungle Val and Corkscrew Val both look great! where can I get them?


My LFS, not big chains, normally seem to have them. Otherwise there are various internet vendors out there. Google stuff like "aquarium plants" or "aquatic plants."


----------

